# Best Air Cooler



## keisuke999 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have the Crosshair IV Extreme mobo and AMd Phenom II 3.2GHz 6core.

Anyway, I was wondering what is the current best cooler? My budget is about 100$ or so.

The other thing is that, if possible, I don't want to change the backplate. (With the slightly larger Crosshair Iv Extreme, taking it out and putting it back is like an Olympic Sport)

I want to overclock my CPU and as high as I can (without using liquid nitrogen or whatever lol) but I first need to find the best CPU fan available. I guess watercooling would be ok, but the Crosshair IV extreme only has 4-pin fan connectors. I was looking at some watercooling, and they mostly, it seemed to me, to have 3-pin ones. 

I have about 200mm of width (or height if horizontal) of case space.

I don't really care about noise (unless it sounds like a jet engine or whatever)

Sorry for running on. Summary:

appx. $100-150
Noise not important
No backplate removal (if possible. I mean, I AM a bit flexible... I guess)

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

A 3 pin fan can work on a 4 pin connector, just so you know. The 4th pin is usually for controlling fan speeds.

As far as the best cooler, you can check one of the heatsink review sites:
FrostyTech - Best Heat Sinks & PC Cooling Reviews


----------



## keisuke999 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks a lot. I had actually already bought a watercooling set, but it had 3 pins so I figured it was useless. I put it in and it works wonders!

My CPU is like frozen.

Anyway, thanks for the tip.


----------

